# Plane Crash in my yard



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

So a while back, I was chatting with a few of you about creating a plane crash. See I live about a half mile from the Cleveland International Airport and am directly in their flight path. So I figured a small prop plane crash in the yard would be fun.

I remembered seeing a picture a long time ago of a UFO crash in a yard at halloween with alien legs sticking out of the ground. I gave it my own twist using some Scary terry ideas and created a Pilot and copilot, one that parachuted and the other who didn't pull it in time.

So here is a video of it in action.






I will post a few pictures as well.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

HOLY CRAP THAT IS *AWESOME*!!!!!

You are a master.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

well done!


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow that is so cool great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that cracks me up - such a cheery piece of music at the end and the comment "Yes, I did dig up my yard"

Shall we take bets on how long before someone sees this display and calls 911 about a plane crash in the neighborhood?:jol:


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL that is to cool.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Actually the police were in my drive today, but to drop off the packet for the Board of Zoning appeals I am on. I contacted the building department to let them know what was up first so they know . 

Now if I can just keep the darn things working. I am finding out all of the weaknesses of the linkage and motor mounts, and brackets, and...... I think I have fixed them 3 times each now haha. At least it is now and not Halloween night


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

That is awesome! I could never sacrifice my yard though. A bit of a conflict of interest but I love my lawn as much as Halloween. My graveyards are surprisingly well groomed and the grass is nice and green! I know, scary stuff!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea Spider! Nice job!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

sweat!


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

That is just great, well done!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Instant classic! That's going to get so much attention. Great great work!


----------



## Yeeha (Oct 19, 2010)

That is awesome!!! Absolutely love it, you are a genius!!!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty awesome. Very original.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

hahaha...that's great!! Gonna be hard to top it next year, eh? I think you should leave it up all year long...seems appropriate considering your proximity to the airport.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool and original. Nice work. Love the pilots.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Love it! is the plane Styrofoam?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it! What is the in flight movie? Or coming out of flight movie?


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow. Unreal.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's great and unique, I love it! We have a small airport just down the road. If we tried that, someone would call 911.  The figure in the parachute looks great, how did you make him?


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Fantastic work!!!! Five Stars


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely AWESOME work. Such a great location you have for it too with a flightpath above you. Well done!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

SuperCreep31 said:


> Love it! is the plane Styrofoam?


The plane is styrofoam. I used the Foamular 150 or 1.5 inch pink stuff and cut it and stacked it in layers, spray foam for the binder inbetween. Then I used acrylic latex caulk to fill in the gaps after sanding, topped with exterior paint and good to go. It is anchored just like a tombstone with pvc sleeves and 18 inches of rebar inside the 4 sleeves.

Thanks for all the great comments guys. I thought the crash was fun and I am glad others do as well too.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great and loads of fun!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very very cool


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is one cool haunt. Very unique and realistic plane prop!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!! love it!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I told the co-workers about this one this morning over coffee. Wish you could have seen their mouths drop. I love this hobby.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad I could entertain the masses. haha, Dixie, that is funny. My coworkers just keep asking for updates as they find it odd as well.


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

thats awesome!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is too cool! Amazing work!


----------

